# Discovering Your Face Shape = Perfect Cut?



## Masucci (Jul 5, 2006)

I need advice.  I am turning 38 tomorrow, and still don't know what my face shape is.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





   I assume more women than me are faced with this issue.   By knowing my face shape, it will be easier to pick styles that will flatter me.  Hopefully more gals can post a pic here if they need to determine their face shape.   

I want to try a new style, as my hair is very long right now.  It's naturally curly, and I use a flat iron to straighten it sometimes.  I would like to keep my hair at LEAST shoulder length, as I do like length.  Just something simpiler would be nice.  Something fresh - but not dated or "old" looking.  

Here's me yesterday (No laughing, we waited 5 hours for fireworks, so what little make-up I had on was it - no touch ups!  LOL):






Face Shape Chart:



Oval?  Round?   I'm really not sure.  Any advice for me?
Thanks in advance!


----------



## YvetteJeannine (Jul 6, 2006)

I would say somewhere in between oval and heart-shaped...leaning toward heart-shaped
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  You're lucky...IMO, heart and oval are the prettiest face shapes.


----------



## Bootyliciousx (Jul 6, 2006)

oval i think


----------



## alurabella (Jul 6, 2006)

I'd say heart.


----------



## Masucci (Jul 6, 2006)

Thank you everyone!  *hugs*  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I was thinking maybe oval, but I never assumed I'd have a heart shaped face....  Hmmm...

So what kinds of styles work for those shapes?  Are there a lot of options?


----------



## sewpunk (Jul 6, 2006)

I'd say oval.  Hearts (IMO) have pointer chins.  And yes, the weather was BRUTAL on the 4th.


----------



## lipglossrockstar (Jul 6, 2006)

i would say you are more oval/round.  heart shaped faces have more of a sharp jaw line and wider forhead (like reese witherspoon).  

having a just below shoulder length with a face frame (starting right under your chin, you don't want to make it too short).  and add some long layers to your hair to give it great movement & texture. you should also part your hair slightly off center (either left or right whichever you prefer).  if the stylist asks you where you part your hair (i always do, to see how i'm going to cut & style the front), tell him/her to part it in the middle.  this way you can style it either way without having layers too heavy on one side.

also you should go in with what your hair looks like naturally without straightening it.  this way the stylist can see you do have waves & curls.  so you won't end up with having a haircut that's meant for people with naturally straight hair.

hope this helps you out & post up pics if you get a new do.  and btw you have great skin, so show it off by having a shorter 'do!


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Jul 7, 2006)

Heart


----------



## kimmy (Jul 7, 2006)

you have a similar facial structure to mine, very oval.

it depends on what overall look you want to achieve as to how you should get it cut. sideswept bangs look amazing (IMHO, that's the ONLY thing that works for me) on oval faces. however, if your hair is extremely curly, that may not be the best cut for you because they'd require daily straightening.

you can't go wrong with layers though, so perhaps try that out. and if you want to see what the sideswept bangs would look like on you, just part your hair slightly off center and brush the front section over one eye, see how you like it. if you think you'd like your hair that way, go for it and get it chopped like that!

HTH!


----------



## mitziedoll (Jul 7, 2006)

I think your face is diamond shaped.  You have a narrow forehead, wider cheekbone area and narrow chin.


----------



## janelle811 (Jul 7, 2006)

I'm going to say oval- I think it just looks heart shaped, since your smiling in the picture, so it makes your chin look different.

But, I might be wrong- I can't figure out what shape my face is either- it might even be really obvious to other people for all I know.


----------



## Cyn (Jul 7, 2006)

2nd on the diamond

*edit by Admin, link removed per website owner.

Scroll down and look at the diamond shaped face.


----------



## MacVirgin (Jul 7, 2006)

oval/heart


----------



## Masucci (Jul 8, 2006)

Thank you for the link, Cyn!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




OK, so most of you said Oval.  Thank you for all of the input!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm going to get my hair cut soon, and donate it to LOL - and I'm debating about bangs.  I had them when I was younger, but the link that Cyn provided said Oval's should not have bangs.  I miss my bangs.  Then again, I'm getting older and don't want to look like I'm trying to be younger.  I just want to look like ME.  This is difficult!


----------



## janelle811 (Jul 13, 2006)

that's so nice that you are donating your hair- both of my sisters have before, I think it is a really sweet thing to do.

You could try getting side-swept bangs, then you would still have some sort of bang, but they would not cover your forehead so much.  I wouldn't worry about it looking like you are trying to hard to look young either; you look very good in your picture, and I think that getting bangs, or anything like that will still look very nice for you


----------



## YvetteJeannine (Jul 13, 2006)

Quote:

 			Originally Posted by *Cyn*
_2nd on the diamond



			Scroll down and look at the diamond shaped face._

 
*That's a terrific link!!!! Thanks...There's a lot of great info. on there!!!*


----------



## madkitty (Feb 6, 2007)

Ive always wondered this as I havent a clue whether its long, square or oblong?????

http://www.bexpics.fotopic.net/p38116974.html

http://www.bexpics.fotopic.net/p30719608.html


----------



## xbeatofangelx (Feb 6, 2007)

Hmm looks kind of oval to me


----------



## prinzessin784 (Feb 6, 2007)

I would say rectangular because you have a very strong/square jaw.  You're so pretty!!


----------



## inlucesco (Feb 6, 2007)

Do you have one where you're not smiling?  I would agree with oval so far, but a non-smiling one would be helpful.


----------



## Katja (Feb 6, 2007)

*If there was a description of oval-rectangle then that would be it.  But that's like an oxymoron in itself. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  It appears oval, but not smoothly oval, like the poster above said, you have a strong jawline which makes your oval shape appear less oval. (does this make sense at all?) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## madkitty (Feb 6, 2007)

thats what i was thinking - im a hybrid LOL

here's one non smiling but pulling a god awful face!!! Im trying to contour/highlight and it seems very different between an oval and rectangle so im confused

http://www.bexpics.fotopic.net/p30717052.html


----------



## Katja (Feb 6, 2007)

*Also, your hairline makes it all the more believable that you have more of a rectangular shaped face.  You see what I'm saying?  

Either way you are beautiful.  Are you getting you hair done or something? *


----------



## madkitty (Feb 6, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Katja* 

 
_*Also, your hairline makes it all the more believable that you have more of a rectangular shaped face. You see what I'm saying? *

*Either way you are beautiful. Are you getting you hair done or something? *_

 
thanks - the hairline has helped now you mentioned it. Not getting my hair done, why do I need it LMAO


----------



## aeni (Feb 6, 2007)

You look like an oval to me.  I think anyone can be a hybrid these days as magazines tend to keep changing their minds on celebrity face shapes with different photos.


----------



## madkitty (Feb 6, 2007)

perhaps then I should contour/highlight the bottom of my face as an oval and then the top as rectangular?


----------



## Katja (Feb 6, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *madkitty* 

 
_thanks - the hairline has helped now you mentioned it. Not getting my hair done, why do I need it LMAO_

 
*





  No.  Well, maybe.  I don't know.  I didn't really look at your hair in the photos.  You might. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I was just wondering why you wanted to know what your face shape was.  *


----------



## madkitty (Feb 6, 2007)

Quote:

 			Originally Posted by *Katja* 


_*





 No. Well, maybe. I don't know. I didn't really look at your hair in the photos. You might. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*

*I was just wondering why you wanted to know what your face shape was. *_

 





just for contouring/highlighting - think ive settled on rectangular/oblong after finding this link *edit by Admin, link removed per website owner.


----------



## inlucesco (Feb 6, 2007)

I vote for rectangular.


----------



## noahlowryfan (Feb 6, 2007)

i have been having trouble figuring out my face shape also but after some looking at different face shape, i think mine is a square.


----------



## Beauty Mark (Feb 7, 2007)

I think most people lack a definitive shape or a are a combo. I consider my face shape a rounder oval, though I've been told my face is an oval.

I think it's mostly in the eye of the beholder.


----------

